# Happy Birthday Medvedya/Bf109_g



## Hot Space (Sep 4, 2007)

Have a great day folks 8)


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday boys!...now where's that beer?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday......

Did you know bf109_g is only *eighteen* ?

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2007)

Lots of youngsters on this forum. Happy Bday!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Ill drink a beer with you in thought my friend.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi guys. 

Thanks! ^_^ 

Well, my party was awesome; went to a pub, had shandy (beer + lemonade) and a lemonade, shouted _everyone_, now I am $70 down, and we had a desert night at my aunty's place afterwards. 

Now, any of you guys got any ideas for my twenty-first birthday?

Cheers,

James/Bf109_g


----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday to You Bf109_g!!!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2007)

happy birthday d00d.

Enjoy your 18th befor you get too far ahead of yourself mate 

I got my 18th soon I doubt I'll be able to walk home at all when I finish having a good time with some mates.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 7, 2007)

thats what they are all about. Mine isn't due for another 2 years yet


----------

